# Charles S Roberts Award Winners



## MerricB

The Charles S Roberts awards were presented on the weekend (at WBC). Here are the final nominees and winners.



*Best Ancient to Napoleonic Era Board Wargame*
Amateurs, to Arms! (by Kevin McPartland), Clash of Arms Games
Fading Glory (by Lance McMillan), GMT Games
Kingdom of Heaven (by Scott de Brestian), Multi Man Publications, Inc. (MMP)
• *The Battle of Fontenoy (by Paul Dangel), Clash of Arms Games*
Virgin Queen (by Ed Beach), GMT Games

*Best Post-Napoleonic to Pre-World War 2 Era Board Wargame*
Battles of 1866: Frontier Battles (by Mike Bennighof), Avalanche Press
• *Bloody April (by Terry Simo), GMT Games*
Guns of the Askari (by John Gorkowski), Against the Odds magazine (ATO)
Somme 1918 (by Thomas Pouchin), Nuts Publishing
Zulus on the Ramparts (2nd edition) (by Joe Miranda), Victory Point Games

*Best World War 2 Era Board Wargame*
It Never Snows (by Dean Essig), Multi Man Publications, Inc. (MMP)
No Question of Surrender (MMP) (by Nick Richardson), Multi Man Publications, Inc. (MMP)
Panzer (2nd Edition) (by James Day), GMT Games
• *Red Winter (by Mark Mokszycki), GMT Games*
The Blitzkrieg Legend (by Hans Kishel), Multi Man Publications, Inc. (MMP)

*Best Post-WW2 Era Board Wargame*
1989: Dawn of Freedom (by Jason Matthews), GMT Games
• *Andean Abyss (by Volko Ruhnke), GMT Games*
Angola (by Phil Kendall, Adam Starkweather), Multi Man Publications, Inc. (MMP)
The Next War:Korea (by Gene Billingsley), GMT Games
Thunderbolt Apache Leader (by Dan Verssen), Dan Verssen Games

*Best Pre-20th Century Era Computer Wargame*
Civil War: 1863, Hunted Cow Studio
• *Levee en Masse (by John Welch), Victory Point Games*
Napoleonic Battles: Campaign 1814 (JTS), JTS
Scourge of War: Gettysburg, Norb Development Software
Zulus on the Ramparts (by Joe Miranda), Victory Point Games

*Best 20th Century Era - Modern Computer Wargame*
• *Battle of the Bulge, Shenandoah Studios*
Combat Mission: Fortress Italy, Battlefront.com
Conflict of Heroes: Awakening the Bear, Matrix Games
Operational Art of War 3, Matrix Games
Panzer Campaigns: Moscow '42, JTS

*Best Science-Fiction or Fantasy Board Wargame*
Darkest Night (by Jeremy Lennert), Victory Point Games
Dawn of the Zeds 2.0 (by Hermann Luttmann), Victory Point Games
Lords of Waterdeep (by Peter Lee), Wizards of the Coast
Merchant of Venus (by Rich Hamblen Robert Kouba), Fantasy Flight Games
• *Star Wars: X-Wing Miniatures Game (by Jeffrey Kniffen), Fantasy Flight Games*

*Best Science-Fiction or Fantasy Computer Wargame*
Conquest of Elysium 3, Illwinter Game Designs
Fallen Enchantress
King of Dragon Pass
Mass Effect 3, Bioware Electronic Arts
• *X-Com: Enemy Unknown, Firaxis 2K Games*

*Best Magazine Game*
• *Beyond Waterloo (by John Prados), Against the Odds magazine (ATO)*
Boudicca: The Warrior Queen (by Richard Berg), Against the Odds magazine (ATO)
Guns of the Askari (by John Gorkowski), Against the Odds magazine (ATO)
Red Dragon / Green Crescent (by Bruce Costello), Decision Games
Wagram 1809 (by Laurent Martin), Battles magazine

*Best Desktop Published (DTP) / Print-and-Play / Postcard Game*
• *City of Confusion: The Battle for Hue, Tet 1968 (by Paul Rohrbaugh), High Flying Dice Games*
La Garde Recule! (by Paul Rohrbaugh ), High Flying Dice Games
Valor & Victory (by Barry W. Doyle), Barry W. Doyle

*Best Expansion or Supplement for an Existing Game*
• *Festung Budapest (by Bill Cirillo), Multi Man Publications, Inc. (MMP)*
Hell over Korea (by Steve Dixon), Legion Wargames
Panzer Expansion #1 (by James Day), GMT Games
Space Empires Close Encounters (by Jim Krohn), GMT Games
Steel Typhoon (by Ed Kettler), Clash of Arms Games

*Best Board Game Graphics*
Amateurs, to Arms! (by Tim Schleif), Clash of Arms Games
Bloody April (by Ian Wedge), GMT Games
No Question of Surrender (MMP) (by Nicolas Eskubi), Multi Man Publications, Inc. (MMP)
Red Winter (by Lee Brimmicombe-Wood), GMT Games
• *The Battle of Fontenoy (by Charles Kibler), Clash of Arms Games*

*Best Computer Game Graphics*
• *Battle of the Bulge, Shenandoah Studios*
Combat Mission: Fortress Italy, Battlefront.com
Mass Effect 3, Bioware Electronic Arts
Scourge of War: Gettysburg, Norb Development Software
X-COM: Enemy Unknown, Firaxis 2K Games

*Best Professional Game Magazine*
Against The Odds, Against the Odds magazine (ATO)
Battles, Battles magazine
• *C3i, RBM Publications*
Le Franc-Tireur (ASL magazine)
Special Ops, Multi Man Publications, Inc. (MMP)

*Best Amateur Game Magazine*
• *1914 Dispatches, Oregon Consim Gamers*
Dispatches From the Bunker, Dispatches from the Bunker
Line of Departure, Jim Werbaneth
Stratagema (Russia)
Tactical Wargamer's Journal, The Tactical Wargamer

*Best Historical/Scenario Article*
• *1914 - A postwar Solution for Austria-Hungary's Mobilization (Michael Resch C3i nr 26)*
A More Better Bull Run.Mat Kirschenbaum.Special OPS #3
ASL: Journal 10 - Son of Squad Bleeder
At the peak of their powers? Napoleon and the French Army at Wagram. David Hughes. Battles #8
Beyond Waterloo: Napoleon's Last Gamble by John Prados - ATO Annual 

*Best Game Review or Analysis Article*
Bloody April 1917 - Planes fly over Arras again.... - A review, Tom H (tomster), BoardGameGeek
Can less be more? - A review of La Bataille de la Moscowa. David Hughes, Battles #8
Designers & Developers - Relationships in Motion, C3i #26
FB17 Stalingrad Redux - A scenario replay, ASL Journal #10
• *For the People - Defending the Union (by Dave Dockter and Mark Herman), C3i Magazine*

*James F. Dunnigan Design Elegance Award*
• *Dean Essig*

*Clausewitz Award HALL OF FAME*
• *Brian Youse*


----------



## Alphastream

I completely understand it happens, but as a Colombian citizen I have to point out that the name of the country is spelled "Colombia" and not with a "u". Luckily, the country is getting safer even if the spelling remains tricky.


----------



## Morrus

Alphastream said:


> I completely understand it happens, but as a Colombian citizen I have to point out that the name of the country is spelled "Colombia" and not with a "u".




I thought it was Kolumbia.


----------



## MerricB

Sorry, Alphastream!


----------



## Mark CMG

Morrus said:


> I thought it was Kolumbia.





I think that's the detective made famous by Peter Falklands.


----------

